

Surgery on Diabetics May Be Better Than Standard Treatment - riahi
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/27/science/to-combat-diabetes-weight-loss-surgery-works-better-than-medicine-studies-find.html

======
riahi
Relevant Studies:
[http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1200225?query=fea...](http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1200225?query=featured_home)

[http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1200111?query=fea...](http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1200111?query=featured_home)

